# unique heat transfer t-shirt fulfillment outsourcing?



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a prospective t-shirt idea that I'm working on that I'll put on kickstarter. I can do heat transfers myself of maybe hundreds, but at a large volume I may want some help in the future.

The design fits in an 11x17 heat transfer paper, and is unique for each white t-shirt, also black and white. No two are the same, which means silk screen and plastisol transfers are out, and vinyl would be a nightmare to weed at large volumes. Heat transfer paper seems to be the best option.

Are printers/heat pressers willing to do heat transfer pressing if we provide the heat transfer paper and the shirts? And how much should be the cost that's good for both of us? Can printers help with handling if we have our courier pick up from their location?

Thanks in advance


----------

